# More ORV News from Mason County (Grant, Pere Marquette, Branch Townships)



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I talked to a guy from U-Win Motor Sports in Scottville who keepsd on top of the ORV Ordinances in Mason County.

Grant Township has an ORV Ordinance that is in effect.

Pere Marquette Township is expected to introduce one after the November election (the whole township board is up for election).

The City of Ludington is considering setting up a staging area for ORVs.

Branch Township has an ordinance in the works, and it is expected to pass in the next few months.

Steve


----------

